# BSD promo everywhere in Sweden ;-)



## zennybsd (Oct 17, 2015)

Wanted to share a FreeBSD-looking promo in one of the departmental stores in Sweden yesterday. Methought worth sharing with the Community.

http://picpaste.com/OeCDKhPJ.jpg


----------

